# Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam



## Wambofisch (13. Januar 2015)

*Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*

Hi

Ich habe mal zwei Anliegen. Das erste ist momentan wichtiger;
Unser Netzwerk/Internet:
Mein Vater und ich haben einen Internetanschluss 100MBIT von KabelD für das ganze Haus, Oma Opa Eltern und ich nutzen ihn. Also Primär ich.  Wir haben folgende Geräte im Lan: Fritz Box Cable, 2x Rechner, 2x LG Blu Ray Multimediagerät, Switch (1-3 Stück) alle mit 1GBIT. Wir haben im WLAN folgende Geräte: MacBook Pro, 3x iPhone, 4x iPad, diverse Toshiba Laptops (100MBIT und 1GBIT WLAN-Karten) sowie eine PS3, evtl mal ein Fernsehgerät und Gastgeräte. Wir haben außerdem 2x iOmega Storcenter ix2 NAS Systeme via Lan im Netzwerk hängen. 

Problem 1:
Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten im Netzwerk. Beim kopieren über LAN komm ich von meinem Rechner auf eins der NAS Systeme auf 8-12mb/s, sollte es in einem GBIT Netzwerk mit schnellen Festplatten im NAS (Seagate 7200rpm 64mb 2TB) nicht schneller gehen? Ich meine manche Systeme schaffen da ihre 60-80mb/s oder unterliege ich einem Irrglauben? Jedenfalls suche ich eine Lösung nach möglichst schnellem Datenaustausch von Gerät zu NAS und von NAS zu Gerät. 

Problem 2: 
WLAN ist sehr launisch. Die Fritz Box Cable welche wir von KabelD haben ist WLAN Technisch extrem schwach. Das Gerät hängt in der mittleren Etage und sorgt dort für WLAN (klappt einigermaßen). Für das Obergeschoß haben wir von Conrad solche Devolo Geräte gekauft welche eigentlich das LAN zu WLAN machen sollen richtig? 450MBIT können die, ich sitz neben so einem Gerät und komm auf 73MBIT?? Mein WLAN Analyse Tool sagt an 70% Stärke, 73MBIT, 0% Noise und 42db SNR (was auch immer das ist). 
Wie bekomm ich ein stabiles WLAN, welches auch eine gute Geschwindigkeit hat zumindest im Obergeschoß hin? Ich habe noch einen Asus Router RT n56u, jedoch war er immer mal der Meinung das komplette Netzwerk lahm zu legen und IP's zu vertauschen zufällig. 

Ich hoffe meine Probleme können mit eurer Hilfe bisschen gelöst werden. Da ich neuerdings sehr auf einen Zentralen Speicher angewiesen bin um Sachen auf Mac, PC und Mobilgeräten zu verteilen, wäre es von Vorteil einen einigermaßen schnellen zentralen Massenspeicher und eine zumindest im OG, stabile und schnelle WLAN Verbindung zu haben.

Bei Bedarf schreibt mir, welche Infos ihr braucht und ich versuche diese zu liefern. 

lg Wambofisch


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*



Wambofisch schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe mal zwei Anliegen. Das erste ist momentan wichtiger;
> Unser Netzwerk/Internet:
> Mein Vater und ich haben einen Internetanschluss 100MBIT von KabelD für das ganze Haus, Oma Opa Eltern und ich nutzen ihn. Also Primär ich.


 


Wambofisch schrieb:


> Wir haben folgende Geräte im Lan: Fritz Box Cable, 2x Rechner, 2x LG Blu Ray Multimediagerät, Switch (1-3 Stück) alle mit 1GBIT. Wir haben im WLAN folgende Geräte: MacBook Pro, 3x iPhone, 4x iPad, diverse Toshiba Laptops (100MBIT und 1GBIT WLAN-Karten) sowie eine PS3, evtl mal ein Fernsehgerät und Gastgeräte. Wir haben außerdem 2x iOmega Storcenter ix2 NAS Systeme via Lan im Netzwerk hängen.
> 
> Problem 1:
> Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten im Netzwerk. Beim kopieren über LAN komm ich von meinem Rechner auf eins der NAS Systeme auf 8-12mb/s, sollte es in einem GBIT Netzwerk mit schnellen Festplatten im NAS (Seagate 7200rpm 64mb 2TB) nicht schneller gehen? Ich meine manche Systeme schaffen da ihre 60-80mb/s oder unterliege ich einem Irrglauben? Jedenfalls suche ich eine Lösung nach möglichst schnellem Datenaustausch von Gerät zu NAS und von NAS zu Gerät.


Nein, das würde ich genauso sehen.  Ich habe bei mir im Netzwerk mit nominellen 1Gbit/s   netto so 800-900Mbit/s beim Zugriff auf mein NAS/Homeserver.   Ein paar Prozent gehen immer irgendwo verloren,  aber bei euch stimmt was nicht. 
 Die Festplatte sollte da eigentlich auch so halbwegs mitkommen,  die liest und schreibt mit ~150MB/s (= 1,2Gb/s).   Ich würde erwarten, dass das relativ flott geht.



Wambofisch schrieb:


> Problem 2:
> WLAN ist sehr launisch. Die Fritz Box Cable welche wir von KabelD haben ist WLAN Technisch extrem schwach. Das Gerät hängt in der mittleren Etage und sorgt dort für WLAN (klappt einigermaßen). Für das Obergeschoß haben wir von Conrad solche Devolo Geräte gekauft welche eigentlich das LAN zu WLAN machen sollen richtig? 450MBIT können die, ich sitz neben so einem Gerät und komm auf 73MBIT?? Mein WLAN Analyse Tool sagt an 70% Stärke, 73MBIT, 0% Noise und 42db SNR (was auch immer das ist).
> Wie bekomm ich ein stabiles WLAN, welches auch eine gute Geschwindigkeit hat zumindest im Obergeschoß hin? Ich habe noch einen Asus Router RT n56u, jedoch war er immer mal der Meinung das komplette Netzwerk lahm zu legen und IP's zu vertauschen zufällig.


Wo fangen wir da an?  Die Devolos sind meiner Erfahrung nach eigentlich ziemlich gut,  wobei die neueren Versionen durch den deutlich gestiegenen Funktionsumfang auch schwieriger geworden sind. 73Mbit/s ist tatsächlich nicht so toll. Hat das Teil eine externe Antenne, die du ausrichten kannst?  Ansonsten versuche es vielleicht mal mit einem anderen Funkkanal. 
WLAN ist leider naturgemäß eine relativ launische Sache, wie Funk im Allgemeinen. Richtig schwierig ist es, wenn man ein Netz mit mehreren Access Points aufbauen will, dafür ist es nämlich ursprünglich nicht gedacht gewesen und bis heute ist das eine ziemlich schwierige Angelegenheit.  
Wenn du direkt daneben sitzt, wie wäre es mit einem Kabel? 

Wo wir bei dem Thema sind: Wieviel kommt denn durch die Devolo-Leitung, wenn du dich per Kabel daran anschließt?  Dann könnten wir das Problem schonmal eingrenzen. 

Zum Router: Gut möglich dass der falsch eingestellt war. 


Wambofisch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe meine Probleme können mit eurer Hilfe bisschen gelöst werden. Da ich neuerdings sehr auf einen Zentralen Speicher angewiesen bin um Sachen auf Mac, PC und Mobilgeräten zu verteilen, wäre es von Vorteil einen einigermaßen schnellen zentralen Massenspeicher und eine zumindest im OG, stabile und schnelle WLAN Verbindung zu haben.
> 
> Bei Bedarf schreibt mir, welche Infos ihr braucht und ich versuche diese zu liefern.
> 
> lg Wambofisch



Prinzipiell klingt euer Netzwerk echt gut,  ich hoffe wir finden da den Fehler!  

Kannst du mir vielleicht mal genau sagen, wie das alles verkabelt ist?    Und welche Fritzbox ist das denn genau?


----------



## Xagi (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*

8 bis 12 MB/s is genau die Geschwindigkeit die ich mit nem Router mit 100er Lan Ports hatte. (Mit 1000er Port sind jetz 50 MB/S) Ich würde also vermuten das da iwo n "100er Flaschenhals sitzt". Du könntest ja z.b. mal nur Deinen Rechner und ein NAS an die Fritz Box hängen, ohne die Smitches. Wenns dann fix geht hast du schomal den Router als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen. 

mfg
Xagi


----------



## seekerm (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*

Zunächsteinmal wäre gut zu wissen wie das Netzwerk überhaupt aufgebaut ist. In dem Zusammenhang ist auch wichtig zu wissen, was "1-3 Stück" Switches heißen soll.
Füge des Weiteren Modellbezeichnungen hinzu. "Fritz Box Cable" aka 6360/40/20 oder der neuere 6490? 
Die Geschwindigkeit des NAS-Servers klingt nicht nur nach 100MBit/s sondendern eher nach USB 2.0 angeschloßene Festplatte (an zum Beispiel die Fritz Box Cable). Wie siehts mit Geschwindigkeiten auf die iOmega Storcenter aus?
WLAN, ist wie bereits gesagt wurde, eine etwas launische Angelegenheit. Bei größeren Häusern mag so ein Devolo auch nicht wirklich zielführend sein.


----------



## Scientist (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*

Wie seekerm schon schrieb ...

Laut dem Test und diesem hier wird das Geschwindigkeitsproblem wohl beim NAS liegen.
Dies koennte man recht einfach herausfinden, in dem man ein Rechner direkt an ein NAS mit Gbit-Lan anschließt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*



Wambofisch schrieb:


> Wir haben folgende Geräte im Lan: Fritz Box Cable, 2x Rechner, 2x LG Blu Ray Multimediagerät, Switch (1-3 Stück) alle mit 1GBIT.



1. Wie angeschlossen? 
Kabeldose --> Fritzbox --> 1. Switch ? 

Du kannst gleich mehrere Flaschenhälse haben. 

1. Fritzbox so konfiguriert das 1Gbit anliegt an dem benutzen Port? (Energiespareinstellung überprüfen!)
2. Die verwendeten Kabel sind alle Gigabit-Fähig? (Cat5e und höher?) 
3. Jeder Switch ist eine Bremse. Ich nehme mal an du verwendest normale "desktop" Switche, ohne Uplink-Ports richtig? 
Dann hast du spätestens hier schon den ersten Flaschenhals. Über ein Port vom Switch geht jeweils 1Gbit. Das bedeutet, sind die Switches untereinander per 1Gbit angeschlossen, es hängen aber mehrere Geräte am Switch, dann müssen sich alle Geräte die 1Gbit-Verbindung teilen zum nächsten Switch. Komme nicht auf die Idee nun mit mehreren Ports die Switches zu verbinden, dann gibt es Netzwerkkollisionen 



Wambofisch schrieb:


> Wir haben im WLAN folgende Geräte: MacBook Pro, 3x iPhone, 4x iPad, diverse Toshiba Laptops (100MBIT und 1GBIT WLAN-Karten) sowie eine PS3, evtl mal ein Fernsehgerät und Gastgeräte. Wir haben außerdem 2x iOmega Storcenter ix2 NAS Systeme via Lan im Netzwerk hängen.



1. Die Cable-Fritzbox hat sehr schlechtes Wlan (Sendestärke als auch Geschwindigkeit, absolut Schrott das Ding was WLAN betrifft, haben wir selbst auf Arbeit). 
Ein Raum weiter kommen wir ebenfalls nur auf 16000er DSL Speed über das WLAN vom Router. Daher unbedingt einen WLAN-N / AC Accesspoint dran klemmen. 

2. 100Mbit/Gigabit WLAN? So etwas gibt es nicht. 
Die Box hat theoretisch maximal 150mbit, erreicht sie aber nie und nimmer. 
Daher ist es schonmal egal ob die Endgeräte bessere WLAN-Karten besitzen. Wlan N / AC wäre natürlich sinnvoll (aber auch auf die Geschwindigkeit/Antennenanzahl achten, Wlan-N ist nicht immer 300mbits, oft eher nur theoretisch maximal 150, in der Praxis deutlich weniger). 




Wambofisch schrieb:


> Problem 1:
> Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten im Netzwerk. Beim kopieren über LAN komm ich von meinem Rechner auf eins der NAS Systeme auf 8-12mb/s, sollte es in einem GBIT Netzwerk mit schnellen Festplatten im NAS (Seagate 7200rpm 64mb 2TB) nicht schneller gehen? Ich meine manche Systeme schaffen da ihre 60-80mb/s oder unterliege ich einem Irrglauben? Jedenfalls suche ich eine Lösung nach möglichst schnellem Datenaustausch von Gerät zu NAS und von NAS zu Gerät.



8-12mb hört sich stark nach 100mbit an. Um das herauszubekommen müsstest du mal genau schreiben (besser anhand einer Grafik) was wie/wo angeschlossen ist. 
60-80MB erreichst du in der Praxis schon, jedoch nur bei großen Dateien wie ISOs, Filme etc).




Wambofisch schrieb:


> Problem 2:
> WLAN ist sehr launisch. Die Fritz Box Cable welche wir von KabelD haben ist WLAN Technisch extrem schwach. Das Gerät hängt in der mittleren Etage und sorgt dort für WLAN (klappt einigermaßen). Für das Obergeschoß haben wir von Conrad solche Devolo Geräte gekauft welche eigentlich das LAN zu WLAN machen sollen richtig? 450MBIT können die, ich sitz neben so einem Gerät und komm auf 73MBIT?? Mein WLAN Analyse Tool sagt an 70% Stärke, 73MBIT, 0% Noise und 42db SNR (was auch immer das ist).
> Wie bekomm ich ein stabiles WLAN, welches auch eine gute Geschwindigkeit hat zumindest im Obergeschoß hin? Ich habe noch einen Asus Router RT n56u, jedoch war er immer mal der Meinung das komplette Netzwerk lahm zu legen und IP's zu vertauschen zufällig.



Wie gesagt siehe oben. 
Devolo war doch Ethernet über die Stromleitung oder? Das hat bisher erst bei einem Kunden von uns gut geklappt. Andere haben es zurückgebracht (einfach viel zu Störanfällig).
Den ASUS-Router als Accesspoint konfigurieren und dann oben ans LAN klemmen, damit er dort ohne Flaschenhals das WLAN-Signal ausgeben kann. Wieviel Mbits schafft der Router im Wlan laut Spezifikation?
IP`s vertauschen, du meinst bestimmt DHCP. Achte am besten darauf alle Geräte mit LAN feste IP`s zu geben, die WLAN-Geräte lässt du per DHCP die IP`s beziehen. Auch drauf achten das beide Router dann unterschiedliche IP`s haben und nur einer als DHCP-Server fungiert.


Dein Netzwerk bietet echt sehr viele Möglichkeiten der Falschkonfiguration, inkl. Kollisionen (mehrere Switche).  Daher wie gesagt als ersten Schritt eine Grafik anfertigen und überprüfen wie alles konfiguriert ist und welche Kabel zum Einsatz kommen. Erst dann kann man in diesem Fall hier die Flaschenhälse finden und beseitigen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*

Sind auch wirklich 1GBit/s -Kabel verlegt?


----------



## robin007 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*



> _Problem 1:_
> _Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten im Netzwerk. Beim kopieren über LAN komm ich von meinem Rechner auf eins der NAS Systeme auf 8-12mb/s, sollte es in einem GBIT Netzwerk mit schnellen Festplatten im NAS (Seagate 7200rpm 64mb 2TB) nicht schneller gehen? Ich meine manche Systeme schaffen da ihre 60-80mb/s oder unterliege ich einem Irrglauben? Jedenfalls suche ich eine Lösung nach möglichst schnellem Datenaustausch von Gerät zu NAS und von NAS zu Gerät._



Hier Tippe ich auf LAN-Kabel (falls du die NAS an einen Gigabit-Anschluss angeschlossen hast und die Verbindung komplett auf Gigabit aufgebaut ist)

Das LAN-Kabel soll schon eine Cat.5e oder besser sein (wegen der Abschirmung würde ich  ein Cat.6 Kabel empfehlen)

Ah mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen.....
Hast du alle Ports an der FritzBox auf Power Mode eingestellt (auf Green Mode bekommst du nur 100 MBit durch die Leitung)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*



robin007 schrieb:


> Hier Tippe ich auf LAN-Kabel (falls du die NAS an einen Gigabit-Anschluss angeschlossen hast und die Verbindung komplett auf Gigabit aufgebaut ist)
> 
> Das LAN-Kabel soll schon eine Cat.5e oder besser sein (wegen der Abschirmung würde ich  ein Cat.6 Kabel empfehlen)
> 
> ...



Manchmal frage ich mich warum viele nie die Posts über sich lesen...


----------



## robin007 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich warum viele nie die Posts über sich lesen...



Hab schon gelesen will das Ganze nur vereinfachen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*



robin007 schrieb:


> Hab schon gelesen will das Ganze nur vereinfachen



Ja wird einfacher wenn jeder User das gleiche postet, vor allem wird es dadurch übersichtlicher


----------



## Wambofisch (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*

Hi
hb mich nochmal damit auseinander gesetzt und eine Aufstellung der Geräte an sich ist eigentlich überflüssig. Fakt ist alle LAN geräte unterstützen 1gbit und WLAN ist ja egal welchen Standard die haben. 
Wichtig ist (egoistisch wie es auch klingt) das ich mit meinem MacBook die besten Übertragungsraten zum Nas hin bekomme. Über WLAN natürlich. 

Unser Plan für Samstag startet die Operation wlan recovery.
sämtliche wlan Geräte ausschalten und an der Fritzbox wlan ausschalten. Danach meinen asus rt56u Router bei mir oben an die fritzbox direkt dran hängen und wlan nur über den router aufbauen da er beide Frequenzen kann und das auch ziemlich gut. Dann werde ich mit meinem MacBook verteilt in der Wohnung mal schauen wie es mit wlan ist und nach und nach weitere Geräte anschalten und ins Netz aufnhemen. Wir haben mal gelesen, dass zu viele Apple geräte wlan Probleme verursachen können?!

angenommen die erste Phase hat funktioniert werden wir um den WLAN Empfang in der unteren Etage zu verbessern diese Develo Geräte rein bringen. 

Wie in sind die Einschätzungen und Erfolgschancen laut den Profis heir? Für uns ist es die mir momentan logischste Lösung.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*

Meine Diagnose ist wie immer:  Kabel ziehen, alle Probleme gelöst.


Aber davon mal abgesehen:  Du willst die höchsten Übertragungsraten haben, und nutzt dann nur WLAN?  Warum?  


Ich würde mich übrigens zuerst mal mit der Verkabelung aller LAN-Komponenten beschäftigen. Wenn das richtig läuft, kann man die Access Points einschalten und sich um das Funknetz kümmern.


----------



## Wambofisch (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Meine Diagnose ist wie immer:  Kabel ziehen, alle Probleme gelöst.
> 
> 
> Aber davon mal abgesehen:  Du willst die höchsten Übertragungsraten haben, und nutzt dann nur WLAN?  Warum?
> ...



sin alle verkabelt mit kat5e und kat6 und funktionieren überragend.


----------



## Scientist (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*



Wambofisch schrieb:


> *oder eine usb Festplatte an den Router. Usb3 kann ja auch bisschen was. Schnelle Festplatte rein und fertig. *



Das ist mehr ein gimmick von den Routern und nicht ihre Hauptaufgabe ...
Da ist die Uebertragungsrate auch nicht viel besser (bspw. die aktuelle Fritzbox 7490 hat auch nur eine von bis zu 15 MB/s).


----------



## Wambofisch (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*



Scientist schrieb:


> Das ist mehr ein gimmick von den Routern und nicht ihre Hauptaufgabe ...
> Da ist die Uebertragungsrate auch nicht viel besser (bspw. die aktuelle Fritzbox 7490 hat auch nur eine von bis zu 15 MB/s).



hm ok.
Ich überlege evtl mir einen Mac Server zu holen, bzw de Software auf meinem MacBook mal zu testen und später einen Mac Mini dafür zu nutzen um auch mal von außerhalb auf meine Daten zu kommen. Oder evtl. eine OwnCloud bauen und darauf basierend alles? Es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten aber ich weiß nicht wirklich, welche der tausenden Möglichkeiten meinen Anforderungen gerecht wird. 

Erstmal das WLAN fixen.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*



Wambofisch schrieb:


> *Men mac book und iPad haben jeweils kein LAN Anschluss und ich  arbeite mit beiden Geräten. Nein ich will kein Kabel wegen kabelbindung.
> Wlan bietet doch auch 1200mbit oder so mittlerweile. Meine Geräte können  das, nur diese gammeligen NAS Geräte leider nicht. müssen wohl neue ran  oder eine usb Festplatte an den Router.  Usb3 kann ja auch bisschen  was. Schnelle Festplatte rein und fertig*.



1,2Gbit/s über WLAN?   Also entweder lebst du in irgendeinem Testlabor oder du liegst hier komplett daneben.  Der aktuell schnellste handelsübliche Standard (IEEE 802.11n) liefert 150 Mbit/s.    Zur Erhöhung kann man zwei oder vier Frequenzen parallel nutzen,  wobei letzteres aktuell eigentlich noch nicht gemacht wird.  Du hast also maximal 300 Mbit/s  brutto.  Davon geht das einiges ab, für Übertragungssicherung etc ...   

Unterm Strich kommst du maximal auf ein Viertel der Geschwindikeit eines normalen LAN-Netzes.   In der Praxis meist noch deutlich weniger.  Dazu kommen deutlich längere Reaktionszeiten und eine hohe Störanfälligkeit.  

Deshalb rate ich immer dazu, alle ernsten Geräte mit ordentlichen Kabelverbindungen zu versehen.  WLAN ist toll für Handys und Tablets,  aber ernsthaft arbeiten kann man damit nicht.




USB-Festplatten am Router sind eine tolle Idee,  aber bei einem so günstigen Modell würde ich mir da nicht allzu viel versprechen.  



Aber um das Problem zu lösen:  Konfiguriere erst alle Access Points richtig und schließe sie dann einzeln an.  
Wenn du dich im Haus bewegen willst, müssen deine Access Points WLAN Roaming unterstützen ...   das könnte vielleicht auch mit den Verbindungsproblemen helfen. Das müssen die Geräte aber unterstützen.

Wie gesagt, WLAN ist eigentlich nicht dafür gebaut worden, mehrere Zugangspunkte zu haben, weshalb brauchbare Lösungen immer noch ein Problem sind.  
Das einzige was du versuchen kannst, ist,  mehrere Subnetze einzurichten.  Dann solltest du keine Funkprobleme mehr haben,  die Frage ist aber, wie dann die Kommunikation zwischen den Geräten so aussieht.



Edit:  Ich muss mich leider nach unten korrigieren,  die maximale Netto-Bandbreite von IEEE802.11n ist bei Quadband 240Mbit/s.  Bedeutet, in einem Haushalt wird man wohl de facto nur 60Mbit/s oder 120Mbit/s haben, je nachdem ob man einen oder zwei Kanäle nutzt.


----------



## Wambofisch (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*

Hab mich einfach mal hierrauf berufen mit der Datenraten Angabe: Apple â€“ Mac â€“ AirPort Extreme
Da steht was von 1300MBIT.

Ich werde Samstag mal weiter sehen und mich mal in Roaming usw einlesen.


----------



## Scientist (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*

Aktuell sind theoretisch 1300 MBit/s moeglich (IEEE 802.11ac) und in der Praxis scheint man auch auf 300 MBit/s im 5 GHz Band zu kommen.
Damit laesst sich schon leben.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*

IEEE802.11ac kann das,  aber ich glaube nicht, dass dein Router das bereits unterstützt.  FritzBox kann das erst seit ca. einem Jahr, ab dem Modell 7490. 

Insofern wirst du selbst im mit zwei gebündelten Kanälen nur auf 120Mbit/s abzüglich der Signalsicherung kommen ...    was definitiv ziemlich wenig ist, wenn man darüber ein NAS betreiben möchte.  Da wäre selbst eine alte 100Mb/s-Leitung schneller, und die war vor zwanzig Jahren modern.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*

Es mag zwar schon WLAN-AC Router / AP´s geben, die wirklich (theoretisch) 1200mbits liefern, allerdings 

1. Kenne ich kein Notebook / Smartphone / Tablet was ebenfalls 1200mbits AC unterstützt. Es steht zwar WLAN AC in den Specs, praktisch allerdings nicht schneller als 300mbits. 
Und das auch nur wenn das Gerät unmittelbar nebem den  Router liegt. 

2. Schriebst du, das deine NAS Systeme nur mit 8mb/s Übertragen. Warum suchst du da nicht erstmal den Fehler? Bekommst du auch über LAN (nicht WLAN) nur 8mb/s?


----------



## Wambofisch (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Es mag zwar schon WLAN-AC Router / AP´s geben, die wirklich (theoretisch) 1200mbits liefern, allerdings
> 
> 1. Kenne ich kein Notebook / Smartphone / Tablet was ebenfalls 1200mbits AC unterstützt. Es steht zwar WLAN AC in den Specs, praktisch allerdings nicht schneller als 300mbits.
> Und das auch nur wenn das Gerät unmittelbar nebem den  Router liegt.
> ...



Hi
ja über Lan. Von wlan fang ich gar nicht erst an.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Heim Netzwerk Übertragung <10mb/s + Wlan trotz guter Stärke langsam*

Okay und wie ist es wenn du mal direkt die NAS mit einem PC verbindest?


----------

